# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  ID: Pangio sp

## Quixotic

Pardon the picture quality. What _Pangio_ is this?

~5.5cm SL, 0.5cm height



Not much of a comparions but side by side with _Pangio kuhlii_.

----------


## hwchoy

think your big one may be _Pangio myersi_

----------


## benny

Pretty!!!

The markings are distinctively different! Don't think they are that common in the shops right?

Cheers,

----------


## Quixotic

> think your big one may be _Pangio myersi_


Haha, I can never tell a _P. myersi_ from _P. kuhlii_.

----------


## Quixotic

> Pretty!!!
> 
> The markings are distinctively different! Don't think they are that common in the shops right?
> 
> Cheers,


Not common... well, at least not to me. Haven't seen this in the FLS ever since.

If I remember correctly, picked this fella up from Ben's some 8 to 9 months ago. Been in my tank for this long without knowing exactly what it is.

----------


## hwchoy

> Haha, I can never tell a _P. myersi_ from _P. kuhlii_.



yes confirm the big fat orange one is _P. myersi_, the small one not too sure. the expert ask you to get a clearer full body profile and if possible to see the position of the fins.

----------


## Quixotic

> yes confirm the big fat orange one is _P. myersi_, the small one not too sure. the expert ask you to get a clearer full body profile and if possible to see the position of the fins.


Aiyaya, using compact camera only leh... anyone wants to lend me a DSLR? Hehehe...

Okay lah, will see if I have time to stalk that fella and hopefully get lucky these few days.

----------

